# Grand Lake St. Marys Carp Derby



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Though I advocate catch & release of trophy Carp this is a situation where overpopulation has stunted the maximum size...but the volume is fantastic for anyone who likes to catch heard fighting Fish. The Fish are processed at a local feed mill for pet foods so no waste and this is a Lake community who loves the Carp crowd -so hope to see ya thare

http://www.lakeimprovement.com/get-carp-outta-here-fishing-derby-announced

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=202693


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds like a good time! Do many bowfishermen show up to this?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes- a good number of guys bowfish this event and manage to bring a few to scale  LOL


----------

